# prozesse aus der application-bean threadfähig?



## junkhead (7. Jan 2008)

hallo,

handhabt man thread-implementierung bei ejb
ähnlich wie beim "normalen" java programmieren?
bzw. ist ejb thread- / multithreadsfähig?
gibt es dafür auch einen thread-scheduler?

danke fürs antworten!


----------



## Guest (7. Jan 2008)

junkhead hat gesagt.:
			
		

> handhabt man thread-implementierung bei ejb
> ähnlich wie beim "normalen" java programmieren?
> bzw. ist ejb thread- / multithreadsfähig?
> gibt es dafür auch einen thread-scheduler?


Nein. Threads sind im JEE Umfeld Tabu. Die Verwaltung der Threads sollst du dem Server überlassen.
Falls du trotzdem asynchrone Verarbeitung benötigst, setze JMS ein.


----------



## junkhead (7. Jan 2008)

also ist bei EJB keine thread-programmierung möglich??


----------



## Guest (7. Jan 2008)

junkhead hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ist bei EJB keine thread-programmierung möglich??


Unmöglich ist gar nichts, wird aber nicht empfohlen. Was hast du vor?


----------



## junkhead (7. Jan 2008)

ich arbeite an einem studienprojekt.
und hab in der theorieausarbeitung geschrieben,
dass ejb threadfähig ist.

ich dachte da es java ist, funktioniert es so
wie in "normal java".
also zunächst eine Referenz auf ein Objekt der Thread-Klasse zu erzeugen ... usw.

dazu halt noch ne erläuterung zum thread-scheduler.

zusammengefasst aus meinem buch "java in 21 tagen"

aber so wie es ausschaut
muss ich den part rausstreichen?!


----------

